# anyone testing 12 may???



## wendyf (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi  ers

I am on day 3 of 2ww and have had heavy feeling in my tummy and pain in sides has anyone else felt like this?  This is my second FET and cant remember how I felt before. I got pregnant last time but lost baby Ellie when I was 5 months, so I am scared to do anything this time as im sure most of you feel aswell.



 for everyone 

Wendy xxx


----------



## lollita (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi WendyF

I am due for testing on the 12th also and i started getting a twisting pain on my right side last night and back pain, had to change out my jeans today as the bending was making it worse.

I have scar tissue on the right as i have had my right tube removed.

It could be bruising from the EC around the ovary, if it resembles OHSS symptoms you should contact your clinic or doctor for peace of mind. if this keeps up with me i may need another week off work.

Hope i'v been of some help, even knowing someone is suffering to helps.

Take care and hope you feel better soon 

Positive Thoughts for you


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi Wendy

My official test date is Friday 13th but I'll be testing 12th (if not earlier!!). I also lost my last one at 5 months (Christopher). I'm sorry for your loss - I really hope this cycle works out for you.
I'm day 2 and, oddly, feel great - the worrying and self-analysis hasn't set in yet!! As you had a FET, and no EC, I think that your discomfort sounds like the reaction from the cyclogest (I presume you are on them?). I remember a heaviness from last time, and throughout the pg, but with me it was definately bruising from EC to begin with.

Lollita - hope your pain eases soon as well. I'm not taking any time off work this time, I need to keep busy and will try to act as normal as the drugs will let me  

Best of luck ladies, let's hope we all get that well-deserved   BFP.
love
Caroline
xx


----------



## bluemoon (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi,

This is my first time on the board. 

I am due to test on 12th May too  and have been feeling crampy and bloated. I did have pain in my lower left side but I think this was due to the EC.
Good luck to everyone on this thread and stay in touch!!


----------



## susy (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi 
I am due to test Fri 13th.
I was ok for day 1 and 2 but last night woke up with alot of lower abdominal pain and in my right ovary. I also felt really nauseous and dizzy.
I think I may have mild OHSS so have been trying to drink loads of fluids and taken some paracetamol.
I think MILD OHSS is fairly common, I hope it doesn't affect a possible pregnancy??
The cyclogest can cause pain, bloating and nausea so it could be that as well??
The best advice is to drink as much fluid as possible.
Susy.


----------



## wendyf (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi 

Thanks for the replies, glad to know there are others testing same day   and have similar symptoms to myself  

So sorry Caroline for the loss of Christopher, my heart goes out to you  

Good luck to us all and big hugs to everyone xx

        

Wendy


----------



## Damen (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
This is my first 2ww and I'm due to test on the 12th May and have been experiencing lower abdominal heaviness and a lot of cramping on my left side over the past two days. I was very worried about this but from reading your posts its seems to be pretty normal. Thank God for this site!!!!!!

Good luck to everyone.
Becs


----------



## rachaelm (May 2, 2005)

testing seemed a million miles away so thought I'd have ago early.  HPT yesterday negative now feel deflated, low and full of regret for not leaving well alone read a few messages on the board which have made me feel a little more confident - I am surely not the only person to have tested on day 5 and would like to hear from anyone who is in the same boat

NB don't understand all the abbreviations either


----------



## Damen (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi There,

Im on day 5 too and the waiting is already killing me so i know exactly what you are going through. Im trying to be strong and wait before testing at least until day 11 or 12. I know its hard but as far as i know its pointless doing a test before day 8 or so. Just try and stay positive.

Good luck  

Becs


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome to the 2ww everyone......hope you are all doing ok 

I've added you all to the list......follow the link to find it:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=28818.msg332318#msg332318

Rachael ~ heres a link to the page that explains all the abbreviations: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,120/

Good luck everyone......loads of babydust,

Lizzy xxxxx


----------



## lollita (Mar 9, 2005)

Thankyou LizzbyB for adding my name to the list   

I am on day 4 of 2ww and thought allday about buying a test, at 7pm it got the better of me and i headed on a one woman mission to tesco (didnt want dh to know incase he thought i had lost the plot) 

I got to the isle and i felt quite naughty and stupid with my basket in tow, i picked up the test and was quite excited, then i headed straight to the veg and quickly disguised my clearblue packet with a few lettuce's. sad i know.

I decided to go to my mothers who i knew i could confide in and quickly dissapeared into the loo.

I didnt want to buy the new clearblue test you know the one that gives you a clear preg or not preg as not preg would be to final.

Anyway it was negative to the naked eye but i somehow convinced myself i could see a faint plus if i stared long enough.
I know feel really low for not being in control but it is so hard. 
Thanks for sharing your experiences as i now know it doesnt mean its all over yet!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi Lollita,

Far too early!!!   The pee stick    will be paying a visit!
How are you feeling today?  

Rachel, Becks and Wendy - how are you all feeling?

I'm going bonkers today. Don't think I can hold out until 12th - anyone else?

   
love
Caroline
xx


----------



## wendyf (Mar 22, 2005)

Well day 11 today think im going insane   still feel like AF is coming and tummy is still very bloated.

Did hpt test on Saturday (i know it was far 2 early but had to try) got   
Wish I hadnt done it   But might do another 1 tomorrow  

Anyway how are u all what stage r u at  

Love Wendy   xx


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi Wendy,

Sorry you tested early, that probably ruined your weekend?   for Thursday.
I'm struggling - currently torn between the desire to test and the fear of seeing a negative - dunno which will win yet. At work to keep busy but as you see, I'm on FF and not much work to do!!!

   to everyone
Caroline
xx


----------



## Tay (Nov 18, 2003)

Ah wendy - its all so difficult isnt it.  i am so tempted to test and probably will on wednesday (test day thursday).  Cant tell you off cus i have done an early test on my other two cycles.  It seems to ruin everything tho doesnt it.

I was only thinking about you this morning and came on line to see how you were doing.

I have woken up this morning with quite bad af pains and am just waiting for the inevitable to happen, hope im wrong tho.  Even my sides are aching (whats that about).  Feel really down now!  

Keep the positive thoughts going till test day and good luck to everyone.

With love  tayxxxx


----------



## wendyf (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks for the replies!

Caroline - Wish I had work to go too!!!! Was made redundant before Easter as company went into liquidation   Have too much time on my hands to think bout everything.  

Tay - I keep getting sore sides aswell    Cant wait til this 2ww is over and hope we all get that        

Loads and loads and loads of good luck for us all xxxxxx

Wendy


----------



## Tina K (Aug 20, 2003)

Hi Girls

I also test 12th May but know already its not worked - pregnant twice beofre so knows what a positive cycle feels like.  This one feels negative like the others.

Have no af pains (both times BFP got these).  But have the creamy/yellow discharge I usually get a few days before af.  So I know these are not good signs for me.

Take care!

Tina


----------



## wendyf (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Tina

Try to keep your chin up you never know  

I keep feeling that way aswell.  I had no AF pains last time when I got BFP even though it didnt end the way we wanted  

  

Dont give up yet  

Wendy xx


----------



## freda (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi Lizzy
Could you please add me to the list. I'm due to test on 12/5 but haveb een pregnant before and had a BFN, then four days later was sick (the only time) and tested again and received a BFP. So, if I have the strength I might leave it until fri or Sat!! (some hope)

freda


LizzyB said:


> Welcome to the 2ww everyone......hope you are all doing ok
> 
> I've added you all to the list......follow the link to find it:
> 
> ...


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hiya

Just to let you know, I didn't hold out until 12th and got a   at 4am this morning. Did two tests then had to wake DH up to double check as couldn't believe it. First Response was faint but Clearblue was strong.
In shock. So lucky to get a second chance, hope I get it right this time.

All the luck in the world to you testing this week.   
love
Caro
xxxx


----------



## susy (Nov 23, 2004)

Congratulations Caroline on your  
You are braver than me , I think I am negative though as AF pains gone as have sore boobs etc so resisting testing.
Susy


----------



## KimE (Sep 5, 2002)

Congratulations Caroline!! Have a great 8 months!!

Good Luck to everyone testing soon!!  

I got a BFN this morning   Still going for blood test tomorrow to confirm  

Kim x


----------



## wendyf (Mar 22, 2005)

Congratulations Caroline    

I did a test this morning again as well and got a faint line (got faint line last time I was pg)   going to get Clear Blue as it worked better last time and will test again in the morning.  But feeling pretty positive


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Fantastic news Wendy!! I've got a good feeling about you      
I'll be testing daily for the next 3 days!!!  

KimE -  

love
Caroline
xxx


----------



## wendyf (Mar 22, 2005)

Just did clear blue and got a    



We are so pleased now just have to worry bout the next 8 months


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS Wendy 

Well done hun.....look after yourself and your little one, Yay!!

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Oh wow, Wendy, that's fantastic news. Ellie showered her Mummy with baby dust!!!    

You and me have got a more scary journey than some ahead of us, as we fight with the past a bit, but our angels are watching over us.

Wishing you all the luck in the world, and see you on the Bun thread when we all feel more confident.

love
Caroline
xxxx


----------



## lollita (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi all

Testing 12th May

Congrats to all those with BFP and  to those who did not.

I started AF yesterday (although very light brown sorry if tmi ) Tested 11dpt got BFN.

Do you think there is any hope left?

Dont know if i have the emotional strength to do it all again, even though it was only the first try.

felt like leaving partner last night as i know he is desperate for a child, and i know if he was with someone else he could.

Love to all and may all our dreams come true


----------



## Tay (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Girls,

I have tested this morning and got a faint positive.  I have been having some brown discharge for a couple of days tho and my boobs arent sore, could this really be true.  Dreading our hospital test tomorrow - it could all go wrong couldnt it.
Wendy F congrats hunni - how light was your positive and how do you feel?  I feel fine but numb and disbelieving.  OMG OMG!!  Help im going mad!!

 

Any info please to set me mind at ease, blimey does it ever stop!!

Love Tay xxxx


----------



## wendyf (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Girls


Caroline im very scared bout it all after last year as im sure u r too   but at least we have passed first stage.

Lollita   I had brownish and redish staining last time I got pg, let me know  

Tay - my first test was very faint and then got clear blue and it was far clearer so I think ur definitely pg girl  

Love Wendy xxxx


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hiya girls,

Tay - sounds good to me, like Wendy, I had a bit of spotting last time just before my BFP. It's implantation bleeding hopefully! If I were you, I'd probably test again before going to the hospital tomorrow!   Good luck!

Lollita - I posted on your other thread but as I said there, don't give up yet. It's not over until your official test date and light brown is good. I'm sure your partner wouldn't just head off like that, but it's natural to feel like that  

Wendy -   How you feeling today? First hurdle passed, 2ww to the first scan now!!  

love
Caroline
xx


----------



## wendyf (Mar 22, 2005)

Caroline

Still keep checking the hpt to see if its still  
I still had cramps yesterday but probably them yucky pessaries   
I am going to write a list out of questions to take to the doctor this time!

Do you take baby aspirin?

Feel far better today rang clinic and go for scan on 2 June  

How r u?  When do u go for your scan?

Love Wendy xx


----------



## susanah (Mar 21, 2004)

I'm testing 12th tomorrow, but I'm not very hopeful as eggs were said to look dark, which I believe means that they're not as healthy as they could have been.

Good luck everyone.  
Well done to the positives.
It's a scary time.

Love
Susanah
xxxx


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Susanah - good luck, hun.

Wendy - me too!!! I'm on baby aspirin as well as daily injections of heparin (horrible horrible) as I have anti-phospolipid syndrome (sticky blood - it caused the m/c). Feel much more confident because at least they found a reason and are treating it. I rang my clinic yesterday and they are scanning me on 30th May - sooner than usual, I think my consultant just wants to keep a close eye on things. 

I know we'll be on the Trimester boards together but if you want to stay in touch you can always Instant Message me. It will be supportive to stay in contact with someone who, sadly, probably has exactly the same fears and experience as me.  

Glad to hear you are feeling better today. I'm going to keep testing, how about you?!  
love
Caroline
xx


----------



## ceepee (Apr 4, 2005)

I'v just had a  !!! 

I tested earlier yesterday and it was negative to today I was convinced it would be again so I didn't test until this afternoon. I nearly passed out!! ran to the clinic and had a blood test which confirmed it     

Good luck to all the 12th May girls (and everyone else), fingers crossed for you all today


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Wow, ceepee, congratulations on your     !!! Here's to a happy and healthy 8 months!!!

  to everyone testing today.
love
Caroline
xxx


----------



## wendyf (Mar 22, 2005)

Congrats Ceepee     

                      

Love Wendy xx


----------



## susanah (Mar 21, 2004)

I got a positive.  I'm still in shock.  Thanks for your wishes Caroline.

God bless you all.

Love
xxxx


----------



## susanah (Mar 21, 2004)

I meant to say

Well done to all the positives.

Also, I'm very sorry if you got a negative.

Tina, you're in my thoughts and prayers.

xxxx


----------



## wendyf (Mar 22, 2005)

Congratulations Susanah


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Woohoo!!!! Congratulations Susanah!! 
   

love
Caroline
xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Congrats Susanah......have put your BFP on the list 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,29433.msg341781.html#msg341781

Be very happy and healthy hun 

Lizzy xxx


----------

